# Sugar Baby?



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Would you be a sugar baby?


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

No. There are various arrangements, some don't sleep with the daddies but you need really strong boundaries with that, because most of the sugar daddies will be up for it at any time. Also you need to be eye candy all the time. Would need to spend a lot on cosmetics, going to hair salons, pedicures, manicures, teeth whitening, tanning possibly, dressing in expensive tarty or at least dressy feminine clothes, living in high heels much of the time etc... and probably getting cosmetic surgery at some point if it becomes a long term arrangement. I'm way too casual and low maintenance to bother with the upkeep, and I despise high heels and pretty much live in jeggings and leggings. I don't think it's stupid though. Like some of these babies are paying off debts, supporting children and buying apartments so they can live independently, so I can't blame them.


----------



## Rachel NG (Dec 23, 2017)

My life is my own, I'm not for sale.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Nah I'm too salty.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Amphoteric said:


> Nah I'm too salty.


lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

That usually means dating someone 20-30 years older than you.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Rains said:


> pretty much live in jeggings and leggings


Same.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I'd be a sugar baby to my love? Not purposefully to anyone else tho. xD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. :no


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Can think of few things I'd want to do less.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Yes. Frankly, I'd be a sex worker, but I doubt I'd get any business. My life is too difficult for things like "morality" and "disgust" to carry much weight. Selling sex is at least a step up from being a criminal.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

No, but it would be cool if some dude just wanted to send me money for something random that wasn't too much of a bother and also not something that could be used against me, like sending feet pics or used panties lol.

If it was someone like Nats Getty (even though I think she's pretty douchey) then yeah, totally.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

If it involved just living in the guy's nice house and providing him company while he supports me financially and emotionally, then sure. That's the only way I imagine my life wouldn't end in homelessness and/or suicide. If it involved the stuff that being a sugar baby usually involves, though, then no.

I can't imagine that anyone is in the market for a fat, ugly, disabled, fortysomething, mentally and physically ill, asexual sugar baby who can't cook or clean or do anything else even remotely useful. :serious:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

roxslide said:


> No, but it would be cool if some dude just wanted to send me money for something random that wasn't too much of a bother and also not something that could be used against me, like sending feet pics or used panties lol.
> 
> If it was someone like Nats Getty (even though *I think she's pretty douchey*) then yeah, totally.


Yeah.. My impression also. That might just be her public persona though.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

What? He'll have to be like 80 or so for me to be baby like? lol. Well, if Anna Nicole Smith could and some Playboy girl could I... I... I cannot :b, I'm not a bunny.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Not to a male and anyway, can't imagine who'd ever want _my_ sugar.



tehuti88 said:


> I can't imagine that anyone is in the market for a fat, ugly, disabled, fortysomething, mentally and physically ill, asexual sugar baby who can't cook or clean or do anything else even remotely useful. :serious:


I saw your picture in some thread. You didn't look ugly at all.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

if they were nice and sweet to me, i would consider it, especially if they made me feel cute.


----------



## RyanIsNerdy (Apr 20, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Can think of few things I'd want to do less.


What are those few things?  I think you meant to put "can't"?  I remember Brits getting on us Americans about that expression.



roxslide said:


> No, but it would be cool if some dude just wanted to send me money for something random that wasn't too much of a bother and also not something that could be used against me, like sending feet pics or used panties lol.
> 
> If it was someone like Nats Getty (even though I think she's pretty douchey) then yeah, totally.


Ooo, feet. Unless you have abnormally large man-feet, then no deal.

-----

Honestly, I put no, but thinking about it...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

RyanIsNerdy said:


> What are those few things?  I think you meant to put "can't"?  I remember Brits getting on us Americans about that expression.
> 
> Ooo, feet. Unless you have abnormally large man-feet, then no deal.
> 
> ...


I've never heard someone say 'I can't think of few things' but maybe they do. I think it's supposed to be a less intense way of saying it's the worst thing because it's almost the worst thing. There's another saying that makes no sense though when put in the way it often is 'I could care less' vs 'I couldn't care less'

I did think of examples when making that post though. My friend told me about this woman who was on something and ripped her eyes out so now she's blind, that would be worse. Being anally raped by a broken bottle, being forced to eat my own brain like in Hannibal etc.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I guess not.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> Same.


Picking up your monster munch tab each month Bob puts quite a dent in my wallet. Why did I get the one with really expensive tastes eh? You could at least try 10p space raiders instead.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

If I liked the prospective Sugar Parent, then sure


----------



## RyanIsNerdy (Apr 20, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I did think of examples when making that post though. My friend told me about this woman who was on something and ripped her eyes out so now she's blind, that would be worse. Being anally raped by a broken bottle, being forced to eat my own brain like in Hannibal etc.


Whoa. Lol.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

RyanIsNerdy said:


> Ooo, feet. Unless you have abnormally large man-feet, then no deal.


dang it !!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hm. Nah, I'm too proud to be a sugar baby, but not proud enough to get some suga in other ways *wink wink


----------

